# Shiloh finally foaled!



## BriarwoodAcres (Apr 5, 2013)

Shiloh foaled a beautiful black pinto filly on the morning of 4/4/13. We were suppose to have the internet hooked up this comimg monday as we had cameras on hand! Shiloh had other plans.

Meet Briarwood Acres Morning Star...aka Sitara. Sitara is indian for morning star. She was born in the morning and has a cute little star, strip and awesome "snip" in her face!

Momma




Sire:


----------



## cassie (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh what a beautiful little filly! Welcome to the world sitara gorgeous name by the way




what lovely timing!





Congratulations!!

Can't wait for more piccies!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 5, 2013)

congrats on your beautiful new addition


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh what a gorgeous little filly - many congratulations.








Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Shes gorgeous



congratulations


----------



## chandab (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh Congratulations on the safe arrival of your gorgeous filly


----------



## little lady (Apr 5, 2013)

What a little beauty.


----------



## happy appy (Apr 5, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful filly!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful filly! I love the black and whites!! Pretty face markings too!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!






What a cutey!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 6, 2013)

Nawwww... totally cute!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations and what a beautiful filly. Love her markings!!


----------

